# mein bike



## ChrisKing (28. Dezember 2002)

so jetz post ich auch mal n Bild von meinem bike


----------



## Trialmatze (28. Dezember 2002)

Ah nö!!!
Noch so nen Idividualist, der die Bikeparts net so lassen kann, wie sie sind 

Sind das die Koxx Magnesium Pedalen? Wenn ja, wie gefallen sie dir? Welcher Miche VR-Reifen ist denn das? 

Also ich finde es hat was....geiles! 

Ich würde auch meinen, dass dieser Thread wieder ne gute Gelegenehit ist, dass jeder nochmal nen Pic von seinem Bike posten kann. Der eine oder andere hat sicherlich etwas an seinem Bike gemacht und das würde ich mir gern mal ansehen. 
Der Chris geht mit guten Beispiel voran 

Matze

PS: Demnächst werde ich auch mal mein Bike posten..aber erst, wenn meine Top secreten Rahmenaufkleber da sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (28. Dezember 2002)

ne sin nich die koxx, die sin viel  zu teuer mit 125, das sin die NC17, kosten 79. Ich find die Pedale saugeil, super grip und sehr leicht mit 370g. 
Reifen is der Michelin XLS 2.1. Da kommt dann bald der Schwalbe Little Albert front only hin. 

Chris


----------



## tingeltangeltill (28. Dezember 2002)

mein 26" hat sich total verändert


----------



## Trialmatze (28. Dezember 2002)

Also ehrlich gesagt hatte ich ja von Schwalbe die Schnauze voll und es fällt mir schwer von Michelin zu lassen, aber was man so liest über das front only Modell....Hut ab!
Zumal er wesentlich leichter ist als der HOT S würde ich den gern mal probieren. Wenn du den hast, dann schreibe mir mal bidde ne mail oder PM und gib mal deinen ersten Eindruck! 

Der 2.1er HR Reifen interessiert mich aber auch...hmmm...schade das es die Reifen nicht komplett in schwarz gibt 

Matze

PS: Wie bist du denn so mit dem XLS zufrieden?


----------



## ChrisKing (28. Dezember 2002)

bin mit dem XLS super zufrieden. Is so breit wie der HOTS, hat auch diese Silika Mischung. Grip is gut, aber vielleicht nich so gut wie der HOTS, welcher n bissl bessers profil hat find ich. 

Der little albert hat ne weiche mischung und n geiles profil und is noch mal um 65g leichter als der XLS. Werd dann mal posten wie der so is.

wenn ma den als HR reifen nimmt, dann aber in der DD Version. Denk aber dass der bissl arg dünnwandig sein wird. 

chris


----------



## echo freak (28. Dezember 2002)

jo bei mir gibs erst nen bild wenn die gelochten koxxfelgen endlich in 36 und 32 loch gibt! dann bekommt mein schatz nämlich nen neues lafrad mit magura pro und schwarzer koxxfelge...


----------



## ChrisKing (28. Dezember 2002)

bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir die koxx felgen hol. Sehn schon geil aus. aber is halt dann nurn optimes Schmankerl  Meine felgen sin nämlich noch top.

Chris


edit: äh ja.. optimes.  Wer kennt sie nicht, die optime Täuschung, oder die optime Maus für den PC


----------



## Damien (28. Dezember 2002)

geiler vorbau und lenker, was ist das für ein teil.


----------



## ChrisKing (28. Dezember 2002)

syntace VRO


----------



## Damien (28. Dezember 2002)

und quanta costa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (28. Dezember 2002)

bei tnc-hamburg lenker 61 und vorbau 99.


----------



## echo freak (28. Dezember 2002)

@biketrialer
hä hab das mit dem optime immer nochnicht kappiert watt soll das denn sein? 

hast du das 165cm oder das 110cm rad? sieht ihrgentwie so lang aus


----------



## ChrisKing (28. Dezember 2002)

hab das 1065. Die perspektive is bisschen doof, dadurch sieht das bike so lang aus 

zu dem optime: das sollte optisch heissen, also halt optisches Schmankerl. aber als ich dann den beitrag nach dem senden gelesen hab, hab ich gesehen dass ich anstatt optisches, optime geschrieben hab. Keine ahnung wie ich das geschafft hab  Naja und das Wort optime is ja allseits bekannt. Optime täuschung, optime Maus.. 

Chris


----------



## Jerry (29. Dezember 2002)

So bei mir hat sich auch einiges verändert - hab nen schönes neues VR, von nem guten Freund 


Jerry


----------



## Jerry (29. Dezember 2002)

Ok es ist eine wenig dreckig, aber noch ist ja Winter!

Jerry


----------



## Kohlwheelz (29. Dezember 2002)

Naja, wie ihr bestimmt schon mitbekommen habt bin ich ja Devil fahrer durch und durch! Deswegen hier mal das Bike von meinem Kumpel, Zwar schwer aber geil oda...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry (29. Dezember 2002)

Eines noch, weil es so schön ist 

Jerry


----------



## konrad (29. Dezember 2002)

also das bike(ganz oben)sieht echt geil aus-sieht auch gut leicht 
aus.

ich weiß auch nicht,aber eure bikes sehn immer so-wie soll ich sagen-auf das wesentlichste beschränkt aus-geil halt,aber an meinem echo hab ich auch nur ne gabel,2 bremsen,schaltung
und nen lenker-es sieht aber trotzdem nicht so filigran und leicht
aus,wie eure schüsseln-harr 

ich werde aber auch mal ein foto posten-muss ich irgendwas beachten-von wegen bildformat-damit es nicht zu viel bits
frisst?


----------



## Jerry (29. Dezember 2002)

Maximal 60000bytes=60kb (wirst ja wissen). Am besten jpeg ist das gebräuchlichste web format! gif geht auch, sowie geziggte datein!
Einfach anhängen (gezippt erscheint dann natürlich nicht direkt auf bildschirm)

Jerry


----------



## KAMIkazerider (29. Dezember 2002)

sehr schönes bike hast du da.
ich möchte mir auch noch ein 26" holen.
ab '03 ist es in Elite erlaubt zwischen 20 und 26" beliebig zu wechseln....


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Dezember 2002)

Hm also wenn ich das noch richtig weiß was diesjahr einer beider ODM der ist zuerst 20 und danach 26Zoll gefahren irgednwie beides jedenfalls in der Zeit wo manche gerademal mit einem Rad alles fahren...
Sieht echt schick aus son Koxx in ner nicht normalen Farbe 

Kann mir mal wer sagen ob die Koxx Rahmen nur Poliert sind oder ob da irgendnen Klarpulver noch drauf ist!?

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (29. Dezember 2002)

@ Ronny

Alu gebürstet mit Klarlack!

@ Jerry

Ohh....mein TUNE  Du hast jetzt bestimmt nen wahnsinns Kontrast, wenn du dein Bike anhebst...vorn sau leicht und hinten kippts runter, oder?


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Dezember 2002)

Hm mist... müßt ich erst den klarlack runterschrubbern...

Ronny


----------



## Jerry (29. Dezember 2002)

Jo das kannst wohl sagen. Aber hinten wird es noch ein wenig leichter wenn da nen leichteres SChaltwerk dran kommt!

Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Dezember 2002)

baaahhh nimm dir den größten bohrer den du ine bohrmaschiene bekommst und klopp löcher in die hintere Felge, das bringt mehr als son Schaltwerk!  Am besten nimmst nen Holzbohrer, den kanst zwar danach Wegwerfen aber der bohrt am saubersten


Ronny


----------



## Kohlwheelz (29. Dezember 2002)

Hier nochma mein Bike nun alles Dran! Und schaut mal, Bilder gerad erst gemacht, Ich sage nur Wetter, da gehts jetzt scharf Hab auch nun endlich ne Hope Ti Glide Titan, macht nen guten so vom ersten eindruck!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Dezember 2002)

Ich kann mich ja nur wieder Wiederholen, wasn das fürn komischer Sattel? 

Ronny


----------



## Kohlwheelz (29. Dezember 2002)

Ich will keinen sattel will aber auch nicht das Sitzrohr absägen, was soll ich tuhen?


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Dezember 2002)

Wieso willst denn nichtmal son klitzekleinen plastiksattel?
wenn nich, nen stückchen kannst oben absegen... darfst sogar Garantietechnisch!!! Einfachmal den Devil anrufen... allerdings passt dann keine Klemme mehr drauf fürne normale Sattelstütze aba nen Plastesattel wird eh nur reingesteckt...


Ronny


----------



## echo freak (29. Dezember 2002)

du kannst dir da so nen fotodosendeckel von ner weißen dose draufmachen! hab ich auch mal gemacht www.trialfoto.de unter bikes und dann das echo!


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Dezember 2002)

Der Stutzen guckt mit dem Deckel aba trotzdem ganz schön raus, das kann ganz schön in arsch gehn 

Ronny


----------



## echo freak (29. Dezember 2002)

kommt ganz darauf an wie hoch das sattelrohr ist *ätsch*


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Dezember 2002)

Naja wenn ich mir den Buckel von dem Devil da angucke würd ic hsagen der is gut doppeltsohoch wie beim ES4 !

Ronny


----------



## ey-le-an (29. Dezember 2002)

meins...


----------



## biketrialer (29. Dezember 2002)

iiiiiiiiiiihhhhhhhhhhhgggggggiiiiiiiitttttttt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wodka o (29. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Mr. Trial _
> *iiiiiiiiiiihhhhhhhhhhhgggggggiiiiiiiitttttttt *



Tolle Meinung!
Klemmen deine Tasten,oder was?
Im übrigen auch sehr qualifiziert.Man sieht,du verstehst was davon...


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Dezember 2002)

Mensch Wodka o kapierst net? Was sich neckt das liebt sich 


Ronny


----------



## tobsen (29. Dezember 2002)

ich glaub eher, wodka o, deini kommentar is nich so qualifiziert.
Wenn du mal ein bissel die zusammenhänge und strukturen im forum beobachtest, wist du alles verstehen.
ansonsten halt dich raus.


----------



## wodka o (29. Dezember 2002)

Vieleicht habe ich es ja ein bissl in den falschen Hals bekommen.Trotzdem war das Posting überflüssig.


----------



## ey-le-an (29. Dezember 2002)

ach, der mr. trial macht doch nur spass, der kennt mich und liebt mein bike abgöttisch. ausserdem fährt er selber echo, da wäre er ja ein verräter, wenn er echo iiiihhhgggiiittt-isieren würde.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (29. Dezember 2002)

@Trialmatze

Passt zwar nicht wirklich gerade hier rein aber ich war gerade auf trialfoto.de und hab da dieses Devil gesehen, ist echt ein geiles rad matze!  

Devil Roxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (29. Dezember 2002)

Ja Danke für die Blumen 

Ich werde es meinem Rad ausrichten, obwohl es sich dahingehend vielleicht unsicher ist, ob deine Meinung richtig ist...
Mein Bike hat sich nämlich in Betracht auf das Trialfoto Pic stark geändert. Demnächst poste ich nen aktuelles pic und dann kannste ja nochmal deine Meinung posten, obwohl ich dann glaube, dass du mir etwas übel nimmst, aber das werden wir dann sehen 

Matze


----------



## Kohlwheelz (29. Dezember 2002)

Ohh, ich bin aufegeregt, bitte poste das Bild schnelll


----------



## Jerry (29. Dezember 2002)

@Ronny

Hää wie jetzt ich soll das allein voll durchbohren! 
Ich glaube nicht Tim, weil normal das Gewicht was ich da spare muss ich in die Dichtung der Löcher stecken!
Mein Schaltwerk (RSX-kurz) is sau schwer, fast doppelt so viel wie das DuraAce. Aber keine Angst dat hol ich mir nicht!

Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Dezember 2002)

Na ich glaubmal net das du nen Bohrer größer als 15mm in eine normale Bohrmaschiene bekommst. donnerste da durch und das normale Felgenband fixierste maximal noch mitm Streifen Klebenband inner mitt und gut. Da hab ich mir meiner Komplett gelochten DX32 mit 25mm Löcher wohl mehr probleme und spare insgesammt fast nix an gewicht aba dafür Optik mit farbige Löchern 

Ronny


----------



## Jerry (29. Dezember 2002)

Na gut was bringt das aber an Gewicht? 20g? Na komm das lohnt nicht wirklich! Ich hab aber schon überlegt, ob ich da nicht einfach ein paar Buchstaben rein fräse! zB. www.2-wheel-society.de oder ähnliches! Hat noch keiner. Ist zwar schweine arbeit, aber kommt genial!
Bringt dann auch mehr an Gewichtersparnis 


Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Dezember 2002)

Kommt auf die Felge an... also Alex DX32 wiegt ungelocht ca. 765g und komplettgelocht wiegt meine nachgewogene 676g


Ronny


----------



## Jerry (30. Dezember 2002)

Selbst werde ich das erst mal nicht komplett lochen, aber meine Idee verlier ich nicht aus den Augen 


Jerry


----------



## ey-le-an (30. Dezember 2002)

also das mit den buchstaben reinfräsen finde ich ja individual style mäßig auf jeden fall obergeil. wenn du soetwas mit einer cnc fräse saucool machen kannst, könnte ich mir überlegen, dir mal ein paar euro anzubieten, wenn ich mal ne neue alex habe, damit du es mir auch reinfräst. es wäre dann eben "ey-le-an" oder "alien trial" oder sowas. ne alex ungelocht kostet ja 25 euro weniger als die gelochte, die ersparnis könnte ja dann theoretisch in deine tasche fliesen, aber...noch habe ich ja eine bereits gelochte alex.


----------



## echo freak (30. Dezember 2002)

naja ich warte ja immer noch auf die gelochten koxxfelgen mit 36 loch


----------



## gonzo_trial (30. Dezember 2002)

Theoretisch könnt man mitner CNC Fräse viel mehr Gewichtsparen... Aber vieleiht ist das dann Optisch nicht so schön....

So Rechteckige Löcher oder so wie neschnecke rausgefräßt da müßt man dann kein Superstabieles Felgenband nehmen sondern normaes Tesa wie am Vorderrad reicht... man könnt näher bis ran an die Speichen gehn...

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry (30. Dezember 2002)

Wenn da würd ich das erst mal bei mir machen und hier voller stolz nen Foto rein stellen 
Dann können wir über das geschäftliche reden  


Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (30. Dezember 2002)

Hm...
ich hab da ne idee...

Fräse doch die Url aufder Felgenflanke... das nenn ich geiles anflexen 

Ronny


----------



## Jerry (30. Dezember 2002)

Hey cool *fräse hol und funken sprüh* 


Jerry


----------



## spacko (31. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von echo freak _
> *naja ich warte ja immer noch auf die gelochten koxxfelgen mit 36 loch *


----------



## Damien (2. Januar 2003)

ich geb mal ein paar bilder von meinem bike hier rein. die bremsen müsst ihr euch halt dazudenken.


----------



## gonzo_trial (2. Januar 2003)

Die gehn net...

Ronny


----------



## Damien (2. Januar 2003)

ich seh sie aber


----------



## ChrisKing (2. Januar 2003)

ich seh auch nix


----------



## gonzo_trial (2. Januar 2003)

Vieleicht liegts daran weil die Quelle
file:///C:/Eigene%20Dateien/Img0001/DSCN0051.JPG
Ist und diese Datei haben wir nicht auf unseren rechnern 

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antihero (3. Januar 2003)

@ Jerry

hi ich wollte mal fragen was du für pedale hast. könnten das die alien 2 von point sein und wenn ja wie findest du die?

Antihero


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. Januar 2003)

Also ich fand damals die Pedalen an mein Bruders Bike Extrem...

Due ham mehr grip als die VP Doppelkäfig aber tun auch deutlich mehr weh...

Ronny


----------



## Antihero (3. Januar 2003)

@ gonzo

meinst du die alien 2 ? ich hab die nämlich und ich bin einmal abgerutscht und dann hab ichs nie wieder gewagt abzurutschen denn auf meiner wade sind immer noch neun rote punkte. tat höllisch weh und ich konnte zwei tage die krücken benutzen. ich würd mir da lieber dann die alien 1 holen oder kennst du noch nen paar bessere in der preisklasse

Antihero


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. Januar 2003)

Hui... mein Bruder meitne gerade das sind die die er hatte also Alien 2...

Das Problem bei den Pedalen ist das irgendwann die beiden Kurbelinneren Teile verbiegen und dann aner Kurbel schleifen und beim Zurückbiegen abbrechen und dann wars das mal mit fahrkompfort... dann sind die einfach zu dünn...

Aber nen Kumepl konnt wegen den Pedalen mal ne wiele nicht fahren.... Pedal isn Schienbein Krankenhaus... SPlitter rausziehn... also war schn krass... der schreit rüber haste mal nen Taschen tuch ich komm rüber... hier! Und sehe da der ganze Strumpf schon rot...  4cm langer riß und konnt mans fleich 1 cm breit aufklappen 

Ronny


----------



## Antihero (3. Januar 2003)

übel. da hatte ich glück. ich bin gefahren und dann ist dat schaltwerk gesprungen und ich bin abgerutscht. die pedale in meine wade und das bei 30 sachen so bin ich dann mit dem eingeklemmten bein noch nen paar meter gerollt bis ich die pedale dann wieder rausziehen durfte. naja egal das ist halt berufsrisiko. um mal auf meine frage zurück zukommen: kennst du noch andere pedalen als die alien 1 die so gut sind und nicht so teuer sind?


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. Januar 2003)

Also ich fahr die VP sind so Doppelkäfigpedalen sind leichter als die Point kostn ca. 25euro und grip fast genauso aber da kann nicht son Teil vom Käfig abbrechen...

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antihero (3. Januar 2003)

ich dachte eigentlich mehr an plattformpedalen wie die alien 1 (ca 85). ich nämlich kein bock mir die beine aufzuhauen


----------



## Trialmatze (3. Januar 2003)

Ja...es sei denn du kaufst dir die Koxx...da steht dann noch Koxx drauf und deswegen 27 Euro.... Nicht wahr, Ronny   

Hast du eigentlich dein Beitrittsformular schon abgegeben? Lizenzantrag? Welche nimmste eigentlich? BDR (UCI) oder BIU?
Was macht dein Bruder eigentlich? Trialt der wieder? Geht der auch in den top secreten LE-Verein?

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. Januar 2003)

Hoi ... Biu oder UCI? Ich nehm das was Ara mir geschickt hat...

Matze ich hab hier Koxx und die originalen VP hier... is doch egal obman 5 Euro an Porto bezahlt oder 5 Euro mehr fürde Pedalen!?

Andre fährt nur mitner Biketriallizenz... er verdient ja noch kein Geld... von daher muß er sparen wos nur geht...

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (3. Januar 2003)

Na und was hat dir Aramis geschickt?  
Nen Lizenzantrag vom BDR oder einen vom Krumbiegel?
Reintheoretisch brauchste aber die BDR Lizenz und deutschlandweit fahren zu können. 

Zu den Pedalen sag ich nur folgendes  Das war nur Spaß!

Ist deine MiddleBurn Kurbel nun endlich gekommen?

Matze

PS: Richte deinem Bruder mal nen Gruß von mir aus


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. Januar 2003)

Jo... BDR 
War mir iegentlich von anfang an klar...

Was fahrmer eigentlich alles? Also SDM is alles immer mind. 500km weit wech... NDM is aba was mit ca. 200km inner nähe...

Middleburn is nochnicht da... ich hol mir jetze das geld zurück...

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (3. Januar 2003)

Na wir sehen halt mal nach. Vorgesehen wäre dann ODM und nen paar Stationen der NDM und SDM. Die DM fahren wir natürlich auch mit  Vielleicht ergibt sich noch irgendwo ne LM 

Finde ich gut, dass du dir endlich das Geld von deiner Middleburn wiederholst. Nun hast du ja die Möglichkeit die hier in D bei diesem Online Versand zu bestellen oder du nimmst gleich ne HTR Kurbel!

Übrigens fährt der Tobi nächstes Jahr auch wieder ODM. Er hat sich nun nen Echo ES 2 bestellt. Das wir richtig geil 

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. Januar 2003)

jo LM is geil 

Andres Hügi müßmer einschicken... da is irgednenn gewinde wohl in arsch und somit würd die nabe njetze die Zahnscheiben en Maß fressen.... Sucks0rt irgendwie...

Naja was solls... der meinte dauert nur 2 Tage...
Hoffmann kann ich nicht fahren weil ich mitm 22er Kettenblatt vorne nichtkann...


Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (3. Januar 2003)

Warum? Wegen deinem Ritzelpaket? 
Weißt du eigentlich, wo ich nen 21er Kettenblatt für die Deore Kurbel bekomme? Also 4 Arm...


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. Januar 2003)

21 Kettenblatt geht nicht mit der Kurbel weil dann die Kette aufm Rockring aufliegt... du bist ans 22er gefesselt... ich müßt dann 22/18 fahren und versuchmal nen 18er ritzel zu bekommen!!!

Boah der Shop is ja soo ultrakrass... bestell ich mir gleichn Pace Rahmen mit 

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (3. Januar 2003)

Nen 18er Ritzel zu bekommen ist doch net schwer! 
Ich fahre nen 105er Ritzel ausm Roseversand und habe 17-18-19! Das ist geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (3. Januar 2003)

wieso liegt bei nem 21 ritzel die kette aufm rockring auf??


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. Januar 2003)

k.a. hatter der Marko glaube mal ausprobiert und irgendwo hier gepostet... und wenn ich mein Bruders Hoffmanrockring angucken könt ich mir vorstellen das da die Kette aufm Rockring liegt...

Sonnst könnt man ja anständig 21/17 fahren...

matze 18 einzeln 9fach oder 8fach? oder aufm Aluspider ......
sind alles unterscheide!

Außerdem fahrn mir die Hofmankurbel zuviele dann lieber ne Raceface mitm Hoffmanrockring... ham garantiert weniger leute 

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (3. Januar 2003)

hm macht nich son sinn, dass bei nem kleineren Ritzel (21 statt 22) die kette aufm Rockring schleift. auch bei nem grösseren ritzel kann da doch nix schleifen. Naja egal

A propos Kassette/ritzel. Hab mir grad überlegt wie ich ne möglichst leichte kassette zusammen bauen könnte. Bei Roseversand einfach 5 11er ritzel nehmen und dann noch ein son breites Chris King Ritzel dazu. Das wär doch dann perfekt oder. Is nur die Frage wie das mit den Spacern zwischen den ritzeln is. Das King ritzel is ja bisschen breiter als üblich


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. Januar 2003)

Jo... sone Kasssette hab ich auch schonmal gesehn... aba schaltet die dann noch? besser kommt man dann wohl vieleicht 611er ritzel und das eine zum fahren dann kannst ganz easy 6 gänge (die 11er schalten) und aufs trialritzel hiefste die kette miter Hand  und is bestimm leichter als nochn hilfsritzel um rüberzuschalten...

Zur Hoffmankurbel nen größeres Ritzel kannste montieren aber kein kleineres.. mit weniger zähnen is das ritzel kleiner... das ritzel hällt aber beider hoffmankrueb lden rockring fest (rockring liegt am ritzel) und dieser durchmesser vom rockring der gegens kettenblatt drück ist fürn 21er kettenblatt zu groß das heist die kette liegt nicht optimal aufm kettenblatt sondern noch so halb aufm rockring...

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (3. Januar 2003)

So richtig verstehe ich aber auch net, warum die Kette aufm RR liegen sollte 

Das Ritzel ist nen Shimano 105 also ohne Spider. Man kann das so komplett beim Roseversand odern! ES ist 9-Fach.
Das 18er ist logischerweise einzeln, da ich ja keinen Spider habe. Das Paket wird mit drei normalen Schraubolzen zusammengehalten!


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. Januar 2003)

Uha die bolzen sind des schlimmste wases gibt!!!
mit den bolzen hamwer die kassette nichmehr vom alufreilauf bekommen... mußtmer mitm dremel die bolzen durchflexen... ohne bolzen gehnse leichter runter freßen sich aber nochmehr in alufreilauf...

guckteuchdochmal dir kurbel und den rockring an wieviel platz da mitm 22er kettenblatt zwischen rockring und kette ist und dann denkt euch mal das das kettenblatt im radius fast 5mm kleiner wird und dann wißt ihr wo die kette aufliegt...

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (3. Januar 2003)

Achso meinst du das....aber biste dir da sicher. Bei mir sieht das nämlich keinesfalls so aus, als ob das Ritzel den Rockring hält oder wenigstens gegenhält.
Der Rockring ist meines Wissens nach nur auf den bearbeiteten Kurbelstern gepresst. Ich sehe mir das nochmal an, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das so ist.


----------



## Trialmatze (3. Januar 2003)

Ja klar...mir fällt auch gerade wieder ein, dass ich die Bolzen weggelassen habe, denn sonst hätte ich mir nicht das Ritzel so zusammenstellen können, bzw. was weglassen können! 

Jetzt verstehe ich auch was du meinst. Das kann man ja überprüfen .........................................


----------



## ChrisKing (3. Januar 2003)

hm stimmt, hab ich ganz vergessen.. von so nem 11er aufn 20er oder so zu schalten is bissl schwierig  aber würd auch keiner merken wenn ich dann beim wettkampf mal schnell absteig und die Kette von Hand umlege :d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (3. Januar 2003)

check ich immer noch nich mit dem rockring und der kette. Es is doch egal wie klein oder gross das ritzel is. Das ritzel geht doch nich näher an den rockring hin wenns n zahn mehr oder weniger hat!

@matze 
sin bei den einzelnen ritzeln von rose auch spacer dabei, die zwischen die ritzel kommen?

edit: oder sin da gar keine spacer dazwischen? hab grad ga rken plan wie sone kassette aufgebaut is, hab des lang nich mehr ausseinander gebaut


----------



## Trialmatze (3. Januar 2003)

Ja klar. Da sind Spacer mit bei, da die Ritzel ja nicht einfach so zusammengepappt werden können. 
Als ich aber 3 Ritzel rausnahm brauchte ich zusätzlich noch einen Spacer. Ansonsten ging das ohne Probs!


----------



## ChrisKing (3. Januar 2003)

ja klar, ich seh grad dass an den ritzeln ja eh son stück dran is und dadurch ja n abstand zu den andern ritzeln gegeben is. Hätt ja auch sein können dass die ritzel ganz flach sin und man n spacer brauch..


----------



## Trialmatze (3. Januar 2003)

Ja das ist doch auch so. Meine Ritzel sind flach und deswegen brauch man Spacer...
Es gibt aber auch Ritzel wo so nen Spacer quasi schon dran ist, wie du beschreibst... 

Sag mal, hast du nicht die Hoffmannkassette??


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. Januar 2003)

Nein biketrialer...

Die kette kommt nicht weiter nach außen!!! sondern die Kette geht weiter nach unten weil der Durchmesser des 21er kettenblattes kleiner ist somit liegt die kette rundum auf dem rockring und nicht auf dem kettenblatt...

So besser zu verstehn???

Chris kommt ja nich aufs hand an aba du mußt doch bevor der wettkampf beginnt zeigen dass du deine 6 gänge vom lenker aus schalten kannst... oder is das bei euch nicht soo...!?


----------



## ChrisKing (3. Januar 2003)

aso, die rose dinger sin flach. Mal kucken welche ritzel ich mir da zusammenstell,  hält möglichst viele kleine. aber soll noch schaltbar sein. Wär schon geil 5  mal 11er und n 20er chris king ding als trial ritzel. Mit Gewalt geht das dann schon beim schalten 

Jo hatte die Hoffmann Kassette , aber da is mir des trialritzel weggebrochen. das war mit 2 andern vernietet. Hab jetz ne ultegra, da is auch n festes 3er paket und n 2 er und ein ein einzelnes. können auch drei einzelne sein, weiss nimmer genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (3. Januar 2003)

irgenwie steh ich mit der ritzel rockring geschichte aufm schlauch.. hier mal ne schöne zeihnung  wie soll bei nem kleineren ritzel die kette aufm Rockring schleifen? Leg z.b. mal ne Cd aufn tisch -das is der rockring. Dann n 22 ritzel drauf mit bissl abstand zum rockring und ne kette drum rum.jetz maln 21er ritzel mit kette. Genau dasselbe, ... bloss bissl kleiner vom durchmesser.

wegen der Kassette: 
also hier im süden musst ich bis jetz noch nie zeigen dass meine schaltung funzt, bzw ich die 6 gänge schalten kann. da hätt ich auch mit 3 ritzeln antreten können und die hätten nix gesagt bzw die kontrollieren gar nich. richtig.


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. Januar 2003)

Also auf der Zeichnun sieht man absolut nix wo die kette aufliegt... und so 3dimensional kann man das laube selber nicht optimal zeichen das mans versteht... gucks dir am bike ann dann weist du was ich meine...


----------



## ChrisKing (3. Januar 2003)

jo, is besser wenn ich mal mein bike vor mir hab..


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. Januar 2003)

Genau und dann weißt du auch obsolut sofort was ich meine..


----------



## Trialmatze (3. Januar 2003)

Hmm Ronny,

die im Süden kennen so etwas wie technische Abnahme nicht. Da guckt kaum jemand nach Lenkerstopfen oder überprüft Lagerspiel....Da meckert nicht mal jemand bei kurzen Hosen. Des ist irgendwie anders...

@ Chris

Eigentlich hast du es aber verstanden weißt es aber net 
Das meint Ronny eben...der Durchmesser/Radius wird kleiner. Dadurch, dass der Lorenz aber den Rockring über den Kurbelsterngepresst hat, hat man reintheoretisch weniger Platz. Der Ronny meint nun, dass wenn du mit dem Durchmesser kleiner wirst, die Kette weiter unten läuft und dann auf dem Rockringbefestigunsring schleift. Ich kann das schlecht erklären, aber ich denke, dass ich verstanden hab, was Ronny meint.
Ich versuchs dir mal grafisch zu zeigen!


----------



## ChrisKing (3. Januar 2003)

was ich glaub ich nich check, is WO die Kette genau schleift. Wenn ichs am Bike seh, dann check ichs sicher sofort..


----------



## Trialmatze (3. Januar 2003)

mal sehen obs klappt


----------



## Trialmatze (3. Januar 2003)

Das ist wohl die schlechteste Skizze, die ich je gemacht habe. 
Meinst du das Ronny???
Verstehst du es Chris??

Matze

Sorry für die Qualität


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. Januar 2003)

Genau so!!!!!

Aber auf den Skizzen is wirklich nich viel zu erkennen 

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (3. Januar 2003)

hm, also deine zeichnung is auch nich schlecht  aber sieht irgendwie lustig aus, wie im Kindergarten hier, jeder darf mal was malen   

Aber danke für deine Mühe, ich habs zwar immer noch nich gerafft  aber das passt schon  Liegt einfach daran dass ich im moment grad null plan hab wie das in echt aussieht. shit echt, ich will mein bike haben und mir das ankucken, aber der scheiss tobsen muss ja in Urlaub und die ganzen mitarbeiter bei ihm in der firma auch. Mein rad is bei denen in der firma.. da is halt son Raum wo wir bei schlecht wetter trialen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (3. Januar 2003)

was fürn befestigungsring meinst du eigentlich? ICh hab nur die kurbel mit den abgedrehten vier dingern dann kommt der rockring und dann das ritzel, das alles zusammenpresst.


----------



## Trialmatze (3. Januar 2003)

Puh ich mach morgen mal nen Pic. 
Ich stelle gerade fest, dass meine ungenauen Skizzen fehlerhaft sind...die Kette läuft natürlich nicht direkt über dem roten Ring. 

Aber vielleicht die rechte Hälfte der Kette. Das muss ich mir ansehen. Wenn das aber so ist, dann kommt die Kette runter und schleift am RR-Befestigungsring. 
Ich sehe mir das aber erstmal an, bevor ich mich hier noch weiter verstricke...


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. Januar 2003)

Kann mir mal einer schnell sgen wie ich weiß ob ich meine Scheibe richtig entlüftet hab? Ich hab nähmlich den chlauch nach mkürzen nicht festgenug gedreht dann richtig gepusht am Griff und strietz...  Naja also Druckpunkt ist da glaub auch da wo er immer war aber weißes nicht genau... Aber ich denke mir mal so das sich luft eh oben im Ausgleichsbehälter sammelt und dann passt das schon mitm Entlüften...


Was natürlich großer mist ist das dieser Torxschlüßel für die Abgeckkappe des Ausgleichbehälters aner Marta mit dem Originalen Tork Schlüßel nicht optimal passt...

So schreibt mir mal ob wenn der druckpunkt da ist alles i.o. geht...

Ronny


----------



## Jerry (3. Januar 2003)

@antihero

Jo sind die Alien 2! Weil hier schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht wurden und ich die scon kannt hab ich mir die auch erst geholt, nachdem ich Schienbeinschoner hatte!
Hat nicht viel genutzt, weil am Knie hab ich jetzt auch Naben 

das Prob was dein Bruder hatte Ronny hatte ich auch, das sich das immer verbogen hat. Aber momentan nicht mehr. Ich hab das schon so oft zurück gebogen und es ist noch nichts abgebrochen. Wenn was kaputt geht, bei Ebay für rund 20 neue und fertig ist!

Was wirklich doof ist, die fangen leicht an zu lecken. Dichtungen sind nicht ganz sauber gearbeitet, aber laufen halt gut rund!

Jerry


----------

